# Smartworkflow and keyword hierarchy



## tspear (Aug 20, 2019)

*Short version:*
The two largest gaps for me are workflow and keyword hierarchy. Has anyone found a way around these limitations?

*Long Version:*
I have played around some with LightRoom CC.  I find the editing capabilities not as good, and actually tougher to use. However, they do not require a lot of new features before they catch up to my level of skill.  The reason I am considering switching is because we have started to travel more, and at the same time I am always very busy at home. Which means it can take weeks/months before I finish editing images from a trip while I have a few times made a small travel catalog and edited on the trip.; they are done a lot earlier. Likely because there are fewer projects around the house/work which get in the way!
Anyway, after playing around with CC, I find the lack of a way to implement a workflow and keyword hierarchy basically deal killers. Has anyone else found a way around these issues?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2019)

For workflow collections, you can just use a folder with normal collections and manually move them from album to album. I suspect it won't be too long before we have something like smart collections, based on the work they've been doing with search facets, but we'll see...  For keyword hierarchy, how much keywording do you actually bother to do? I thought I'd miss it, but it turns out I don't really.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 20, 2019)

I feel Victoria's expressing a rather optimistic view that I do not share. Search facets show progress, at least if you're online, but there are fewer metadata fields to search, and whenever comparable features are eventually implemented they are weaker than those in classic Lightroom.


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 21, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> I feel Victoria's expressing a rather optimistic view that I do not share. Search facets show progress, at least if you're online, but there are fewer metadata fields to search, and whenever comparable features are eventually implemented they are weaker than those in classic Lightroom.


Rome wasn't built in a day, and neither will Lightroom cloudy.  We can probably expect to see a build-out of cloudy features in the next few years, at which time I will try it out.  In the meantime, I'm standing 100% with tspear.


----------



## tspear (Aug 21, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> For workflow collections, you can just use a folder with normal collections and manually move them from album to album. I suspect it won't be too long before we have something like smart collections, based on the work they've been doing with search facets, but we'll see...  For keyword hierarchy, how much keywording do you actually bother to do? I thought I'd miss it, but it turns out I don't really.



Actually, I have found the keywords I use very useful. I get requests mostly from family for custom selection sets of images that I build based on the keywords. I am in the process now of planning multiple digital frames where I plan to script changing the images based on using keyword filters.

If I ditch keywords, I may as well go back to managing images by folders. And then what is the point of Lr?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2019)

I still add keywords, I'm just not worrying about the hierarchy. For a slightly OCD person, it didn't bother me as much as I thought it would!


----------



## tspear (Aug 22, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I still add keywords, I'm just not worrying about the hierarchy. For a slightly OCD person, it didn't bother me as much as I thought it would!



Ah, ok, that makes sense!


----------

